# Slick - .fon Dateien benutzen?



## Hercules (30. Jan 2013)

Hallo.
Kennt sich jemand mit Slick aus und weiss ob man auch .fon Dateien nutzen kann?
Ich weiss nur wie man TrueTypeFont nutzen kann aber leider gibt es den RPG Maker 2000 Font scheinbar nur als .fon

Konvertieren kann ich den leider auch nicht weil der Dateityp nicht akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Bizarrus (30. Jan 2013)

Einfach zu *.ttf* umbenennen.

Da brauchst du weder etwas zu konventieren, noch sonstiges zu machen.


----------



## Hercules (30. Jan 2013)

Bizarrus hat gesagt.:


> Einfach zu *.ttf* umbenennen.
> 
> Da brauchst du weder etwas zu konventieren, noch sonstiges zu machen.



Wenn ich das mache kommt die Fehlermeldung:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: res\RMG2000.ttf (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)

Und wenn ich die Datei mit Rechtsklick über Eigenschaften öffne steht ja da bei Dateityp trotzdem noch: .fon


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Jan 2013)

Lässt du dein Windows die Dateinamenerweiterung anzeigen? Vermutlich heißt deine Font Datei nun RMG2000.ttf.fon


----------



## Hercules (30. Jan 2013)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Lässt du dein Windows die Dateinamenerweiterung anzeigen? Vermutlich heißt deine Font Datei nun RMG2000.ttf.fon



Danke daran lag es.
ABER es funktioniert trotzdem nicht 



> java.awt.FontFormatException: Unsupported sfnt C:\Users\Oliver\AppData\Local\Temp\+~JF5935472886776412395.tmp
> at sun.font.TrueTypeFont.init(TrueTypeFont.java:522)
> at sun.font.TrueTypeFont.<init>(TrueTypeFont.java:191)
> at sun.font.SunFontManager.createFont2D(SunFontManager.java:2460)
> ...



Wenn ich meine Test.ttf nehme funktioniert es aber.


----------



## Bizarrus (30. Jan 2013)

Ansonsten probier doch mal die umbenannte datei mit einem online converter neu zu convertierten. Wird dann wohl auch am Mime-Typ liegen.


----------



## Hercules (30. Jan 2013)

Also die Converter die ich bei Google fand geben alle einen Fehler aus.
Das man die Datei nicht konvertieren kann.
Könnt ihr ja auch selbst testen wenn ihr wollt.

Und z.B. das Programm FontForge gibt das aus beim öffnen:

Ich habe auch schonmal im HauptSlick Forum gefragt ob die Wissen ob man normale Font Dateien benutzen kann aber bisher keine Antwort.

Ansonsten kann ich den Font wohl leider nicht benutzen >.<


----------

